# My Pacenti Sl23s w/ White industries T11 Hubs Sapim Cxray & Illest decals



## agravic (Dec 12, 2011)

Been researching for awhile for a new set of wheels and finally got around to deciding on Pacenti SL23s for their wide 24mm rims and overall feedback from forum members. Brent from Hoopswheels has been excellent in helping decide what spokes and what tensions based on my weight and type of riding i do. 

The build came within 10 days since the White industries hubs were custom ordered. They came in separate boxes and well packed. Wheels were perfectly true and round with and without tires. Usually there's some minor round outs but not these. Spoke tensions were even (most important!)

Some spokes had minor wind up so the bladed part was not perfectly straight but its not any worse from what you find on even brand name wheels like my previous, hed, zipp and enves.

I wasn't a big fan of the pacenti decals so I messaged "geewhzzzz" on ebay who sells decals. I had him make me a set of "illest" decals to put on the rims with the rim's curvature but in reflective white/silver (i missed the reflectivity that the Hed Ardennes had. Great for dawn/dusk visibility!)

Excellent quality. I couldn't be happier with hoopswheels.com and geewhzzzz on ebay. 
Here's some pics.


----------



## Hubs (Jun 15, 2013)

Very nice looking wheels . Enjoy . I will be getting the same rims on my future wheel set , like the look of the wider Pacenti SL-23's !


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I like em better with no decals. illest is silliest.


----------



## ybgirnadnerb (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Well done with the replacement decals. The Pacenti decals are a bit...DeLorean.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Just curious....what it "custom ordered" about the hubs? I thought they made black standard now....something else about them?


----------



## agravic (Dec 12, 2011)

Hubs said:


> Very nice looking wheels . Enjoy . I will be getting the same rims on my future wheel set , like the look of the wider Pacenti SL-23's !


thanks! They ride great and the hubs are super smooth.



looigi said:


> I like em better with no decals. illest is silliest.


I think the reason they have decals in the first place is to cover up the weld seam. its not particularly well hidden or finished there. I do ride in low light situations and after having the reflective ardennes, i liked the reflective qualities. Maybe silliest but safer than no reflective decals. And I draw the line on no spoke reflectors!:thumbsup:



ybgirnadnerb said:


> Thanks for sharing. Well done with the replacement decals. The Pacenti decals are a bit...DeLorean.


Pacenti has newer updated decals that look a little better. here's the illest decal link:ILLEST Vinyl Decal Sticker 700c Road Wheels Wheelsets Zipp Hed Shimano Pacenti | eBay



Jay Strongbow said:


> Just curious....what it "custom ordered" about the hubs? I thought they made black standard now....something else about them?


You're right, they were back ordered. not custom ordered.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

The new Pacenti logos look better though.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice looking build, I need to look into some decent reflective decals.


----------



## agravic (Dec 12, 2011)

Dunbar said:


> The new Pacenti logos look better though.


much better. Agreed! The only wheel i know so far with reflective decals are the HEDs. They look the same during the day but in low light situations any headlights and they show up incredibly well.


----------



## nyanyin (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello I am new to the forum, I forgive my horrible English ... a question. fact why not have radiated the 0x part no cassette) to increase the tension.


----------



## agravic (Dec 12, 2011)

nyanyin said:


> Hello I am new to the forum, I forgive my horrible English ... a question. fact why not have radiated the 0x part no cassette) to increase the tension.


Maybe I'm misunderstanding you but the rear lacing is 28 spokes 2x on both DS and NDS. With that spoke pattern you can't have all the spokes flanges on the inside of the T11 hubs. They would bend each of the base of the CXray spokes.

Is that what you meant?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Such a great looking build! I really like the illest decal. Such a great way to make this wheelset even more unique than it already is!


----------



## nyanyin (Nov 13, 2013)

agravic said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding you but the rear lacing is 28 spokes 2x on both DS and NDS. With that spoke pattern you can't have all the spokes flanges on the inside of the T11 hubs. They would bend each of the base of the CXray spokes.
> 
> Is that what you meant?


miy not understand well ... Right is stronger with ox in nds?


----------



## agravic (Dec 12, 2011)

nyanyin said:


> miy not understand well ... Right is stronger with ox in nds?


It depends. Maybe Zencyclery can comment as well but having radial lacing on nds can make the wheel stiffer laterally but you lose a little in torque transfer. I had a set of older non firecrest 303s with 0x nds and I didn't like the feel of the wheels when out of saddle climbing or sprinting.


----------



## nyanyin (Nov 13, 2013)

I find it very interessnte .. 2x 2 x DS and NDS serious wheel more reactive, but weaker side?


----------



## agravic (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: My Pacenti Sl23s w/ White industries T11 Hubs Sapim Cxray &amp; Illest decals*

There is no perfect lacing pattern, they all have compromises. If you sprint or climb out of saddle a lot, i like 2x best. Rides a little better that 0x. The front is usually 0x for stiffness and cornering precision. But never if there is front disc brake.

Industry nine wheels have 0x on nds. It works. It comes down to "which problem would you rather have"


----------



## nyanyin (Nov 13, 2013)

agravic said:


> There is no perfect lacing pattern, they all have compromises. If you sprint or climb out of saddle a lot, i like 2x best. Rides a little better that 0x. The front is usually 0x for stiffness and cornering precision. But never if there is front disc brake.
> 
> Industry nine wheels have 0x on nds. It works. It comes down to "which problem would you rather have"


improve with Sapim cx ray 2x ds and Sapim race (2/1, 8/2) 0x in nds


----------



## nyanyin (Nov 13, 2013)

for who would recommend 0x and 2x ds nds?
For who would recommend 2x snd ds nds?


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

williams cycling just posted/emaile a research paper conerning spoke lacing. The spoke lacing that resulted in the spokes being tangent to the hub was the strongest lacing for the rear wheel. So strongest lacing depends on number of spokes. radila lacing on either side was the weakest when power was being aplied to to spoke loading. Coasting or when no pressure is being applied through the hub is when the radial lacing is the strongest, so really only appropriate for a front wheel. This according to the party they hired to do the study and assuming I recall the paper correctly.

Research and Development, Williams Cycling


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

bikerector said:


> williams cycling just posted/emaile a research paper conerning spoke lacing. The spoke lacing that resulted in the spokes being tangent to the hub was the strongest lacing for the rear wheel. So strongest lacing depends on number of spokes. radila lacing on either side was the weakest when power was being aplied to to spoke loading. Coasting or when no pressure is being applied through the hub is when the radial lacing is the strongest, so really only appropriate for a front wheel. This according to the party they hired to do the study and assuming I recall the paper correctly.
> 
> Research and Development, Williams Cycling


Is .08mm difference in wheel deflection between the highest and lowest, which is .003 inches, significant?

Other than the lowest tension value for the radial ds/3x nds, are the max, min, and range number differences between the other 3 configurations significant? Is there any concern for the maximum tension value in relation to the hub? They stated the max spoke load is not an issue so I am assuming that is correct.

Unless somebody insists otherwise, lacing does not seem to matter much unless there is a distinctive difference in feel between the different lacings, which I seriously doubt anyone could realistically sense.

I would say that .5 watts difference in lost watts between the highest and lowest would make no difference to me unless there is a more dramatic wattage difference while climbing. I am sure it is significant for racers but I am a recreational rider.


----------



## 0290sl (Mar 20, 2011)

Wo. What a great read. I've been pulling my last few hairs out of my head trying to decide what lacing to go with my new Pacenti build. I ended up with 24h front radial lace and 28h 2x rear. And THEN I read this post! 

Looks like I'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

dekindy said:


> Is .08mm difference in wheel deflection between the highest and lowest, which is .003 inches, significant?
> 
> Other than the lowest tension value for the radial ds/3x nds, are the max, min, and range number differences between the other 3 configurations significant? Is there any concern for the maximum tension value in relation to the hub? They stated the max spoke load is not an issue so I am assuming that is correct.
> 
> ...


Not sure. What I see from the article is that there's no reason not to go 3x/3x or 2x/2x since the difference in deflection is minimal but the durability is increased since there's a more even load on the spokes. So, there's no real advantage to going to radial lacing on a rear wheel.

.5 watts isn't significant to racers either. It's barely measurable as it would be hidden within the margin of error of a power meter.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweet build. 

The decals? I would not have put four on each side, maybe only three or even just one per side...if any at all.

I peeld all the decals off my HED Ardennes and threw them on the scale. ~25 grams.


----------

